# Can Flex block you from seeing blocks and Why



## dnolan160

I work out of DCN1 on Fairfield, Ohio. I've stood next to another driver block fishing and I can see blocks, but he can't see the same block. Why is this happening?


----------



## AmazonSlaveWorker

I've had something similar happen between a friend and I. I told a friend about the program and once he was activated, he had shifts available for that day and the next 2 days. 10+ offers for each day. I didn't see offers available to me. I always have to fish for mines.


----------



## Poolepit

Yes I think they can, no clue why they do it. Pretty messed up if it’s actually the case.


----------



## dnolan160

I'm not having any issues seeing the blocks. Others are though. We were told that we were on some type of rotation.


----------



## soupergloo

https://uberpeople.net/threads/are-you-blocked-poll.218960/


----------



## dkcs

Every driver is "ranked" by Amazon and depending on your ranking you may or may not see a block offer. New drivers tend to be highly ranked and after a set number of deliveries their rank declines and they are in the shit house with the rest of us fighting for blocks...


----------



## dnolan160

What is your source of this information about ranking?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

In my case, I believe changing your delivery station may reset your ranking. B4 TG I could not get a block out of DLA7, only DLA9 and DLA 2 , possibly cause of 3 dnr's from Irvine, so changed back to DLA5 and I need a day of rest.


----------



## dkcs

dnolan160 said:


> What is your source of this information about ranking?


Feedback from numerous drivers I've spoken to across the country (upwards of 70+ now). I've had multiple drivers in various warehouses stand next to a new driver who has block offers show up in their Flex app while the other driver has nothing on their screen. Same type of phone, same warehouse wifi connection being used.

There are many ways to get yourself ranked lower. Warning for bot or script usage? Your rank goes down. Completed x number of routes your rank goes down. Too many warehouse returns or any number of infractions that Amazon believes you committed and your rank goes down.

This is trivial for Amazon to implement. Every time you make a block request the Flex server checks to see if you are a valid driver and if you are currently on a suspension or deactivated. It then looks at your ranking to determine if you rank high enough to see one of the block offers it has available at that moment. Interestingly, reserve blocks come from a different system and are still offered even if you are soft blocked.

You can also find discussions over on the AmazonFlex subreddit regarding this issue and it has been seen by one of the subs mods over there as well.

I'm also starting to see an effort on Amazon's part to limit the number of hours per day they want you to work. Often now if I snag a 4 hour block it is nearly impossible to snag another 4 hour block during the day. I need to string together 2 hour blocks in order to make it to 8 hours in a day and even that is difficult at times.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> In my case, I believe changing your delivery station may reset your ranking. B4 TG I could not get a block out of DLA7, only DLA9 and DLA 2 , possibly cause of 3 dnr's from Irvine, so changed back to DLA5 and I need a day of rest.


That would make sense. Maybe each station has a different ranking level they release blocks at.


----------



## grams777




----------



## outface

Game rule changed. Bye bye Amazon Flex.

1. Veterans will ONLY receive RESERVED BLOCKS based on PERFORMANCE.
2. In-app blocks will be shown to NEW DRIVERS only. After you delivered 500 packages, you will be moved to VETERANS group.
3. Keep each driver works no more than 15 HOURS A WEEK.

Amazon will keep recruiting new drivers. New drivers will become veterans after delivering 500 packages without any mistakes. Then, use performance review to automatic weed out the low performance veterans because they cannot receive any reserved blocks.


----------



## dnolan160

outface said:


> Game rule changed. Bye bye Amazon Flex.
> 
> 1. Veterans will ONLY receive RESERVED BLOCKS based on PERFORMANCE.
> 2. In-app blocks will be shown to NEW DRIVERS only. After you delivered 500 packages, you will be moved to VETERANS group.
> 3. Keep each driver works no more than 15 HOURS A WEEK.
> 
> Amazon will keep recruiting new drivers. New drivers will become veterans after delivering 500 packages without any mistakes. Then, use performance review to automatic weed out the low performance veterans because they cannot receive any reserved blocks.


Where did you see this information at?


----------



## outface

Read this old thread....
https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-stopped-working-amazon-flex-because.210675/


----------



## Poolepit

outface said:


> Read this old thread....
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-stopped-working-amazon-flex-because.210675/


You seem to be just pulling metrics and statistics out of your ass.


----------



## Bygosh

My warehouse has been dropping blocks 36+ hours (non reserve) in advance and only visible to from what I can tell drivers with high metrics and have been around a while.

The exact opposite of the bs you are spouting...


----------



## soupergloo

here’s what the newbies can see (just sitting) out here


----------



## grams777

soupergloo said:


> here's what the newbies can see (just sitting) out here


Amazing -
Two days in advance, 8-10 hour blocks, 20 offers sitting there, and prime now. I never saw anything like that. I guess being a newbie is where it's at.

Let me see what I have just sitting there like that....


----------



## dkcs

soupergloo said:


> here's what the newbies can see (just sitting) out here


I've been offered 7.5 restraunt blocks on an account that just came off of a week long soft block. Another driver with many warnings has re entry seen multiple offers as well just sitting there. It seems like in some areas Amazon has relaxed their restrictions for the holiday.


----------



## UberPasco

grams777 said:


> Amazing -
> Two days in advance, 8-10 hour blocks, 20 offers sitting there, and prime now. I never saw anything like that. I guess being a newbie is where it's at.
> 
> Let me see what I have just sitting there like that....
> 
> View attachment 186812


Those are reserved blocks. I just had 5 offers for 12/21. 4 of them overlapped, so they were giving 'flexibility'. My guess is that this week they just doled out the normal schedule of reserves and now are filling the real crunch-time need.


----------



## soupergloo

grams777 said:


> Amazing -
> Two days in advance, 8-10 hour blocks, 20 offers sitting there, and prime now. I never saw anything like that. I guess being a newbie is where it's at.
> 
> Let me see what I have just sitting there like that....
> 
> View attachment 186812


lolol same, but I already hit 10 hours today


----------



## grams777

UberPasco said:


> Those are reserved blocks. I just had 5 offers for 12/21. 4 of them overlapped, so they were giving 'flexibility'. My guess is that this week they just doled out the normal schedule of reserves and now are filling the real crunch-time need.


Reserved 20 blocks some at the same time at different warehouses ?


----------



## rozz

Blocks are given out by juniority. 3 months is considered veteran. Routes COULD be given out by metrics. Top drivers get heavy loads. Some blocks they reserve mostly for noobs to "train" them while some are free for all. "Top driver" status exists as confirmed by warehouse staff.


----------



## soupergloo

rozz said:


> Blocks are given out by juniority. 3 months is considered veteran. Routes COULD be given out by metrics. Top drivers get heavy loads. Some blocks they reserve mostly for noobs to "train" them while some are free for all. "Top driver" status exists as confirmed by warehouse staff.


they started sending out routes a half hour early about a month ago in SF, which I thought was great at first until I realized everyone who was getting 2 ½ hours to complete their route were the ones getting 9-10 stop routes to the financial district in SF or as far South as they send us down the Peninsula. I started picking up the regular 2 hour even blocks again and just wait to check in until I see all the crappy routes have been assigned - it's the only way to somewhat control your destiny.


----------



## rozz

soupergloo said:


> they started sending out routes a half hour early about a month ago in SF, which I thought was great at first until I realized everyone who was getting 2 ½ hours to complete their route were the ones getting 9-10 stop routes to the financial district in SF or as far South as they send us down the Peninsula. I started picking up the regular 2 hour even blocks again and just wait to check in until I see all the crappy routes have been assigned - it's the only way to somewhat control your destiny.


That is one way to go about doing it but I have seen them wait to assign those huge and far routes to drivers they know (behind a computer). The dispatchers are no longer blind to our status and being well-known to them could backfire. I have also seen them ask the warehouse staff which drivers were waiting at the warehouse to check in so they could prepare to send us misery.


----------



## soupergloo

rozz said:


> That is one way to go about doing it but I have seen them wait to assign those huge and far routes to drivers they know (behind a computer). The dispatchers are no longer blind to our status and being well-known to them could backfire. I have also seen them ask the warehouse staff which drivers were waiting at the warehouse to check in so they could prepare to send us misery.


haha yeah, i've definitely lost the "waiting game" before by having to check in before the shit routes are gone (there have actually been times where a route will already be assigned, but as soon as I check in, they re-assign it to me), but with almost all routes being assigned a half hour early now, it's gotten a lot better.


----------



## Block Catcher

soupergloo said:


> here's what the newbies can see (just sitting) out here


10 hours block?!
Wow! I had no idea such thing exists. 
I guess we will never see this in GA


----------



## UberPasco

grams777 said:


> Reserved 20 blocks some at the same time at different warehouses ?


Yup. Accept one, the others disappear. Further down the list would be the 4 hr 10-2 and 2-6 blocks.


----------



## soupergloo

Block Catcher said:


> 10 hours block?!
> Wow! I had no idea such thing exists.
> I guess we will never see this in GA


they released the cap this week to 10 hours/day, idk what the weekly cap will be


----------



## oicu812

The cap is regional and probably varies between Prime/Logistics. In LA/OC, cap is still in place for logistics.


----------



## J.Statham

rozz said:


> Blocks are given out by juniority. 3 months is considered veteran. Routes COULD be given out by metrics. Top drivers get heavy loads. Some blocks they reserve mostly for noobs to "train" them while some are free for all. "Top driver" status exists as confirmed by warehouse staff.


Lol warehouse staff are clueless. How do you not know this? Ive been told from friends of mine, much higher up the chain than "warehouse staff" that they literally dont know shit.


----------



## rozz

soupergloo said:


> they released the cap this week to 10 hours/day, idk what the weekly cap will be


Back down to 8/40. Rumor is only certain drivers can go over.



J.Statham said:


> Lol warehouse staff are clueless. How do you not know this? Ive been told from friends of mine, much higher up the chain than "warehouse staff" that they literally dont know shit.


If anything they know less than us.



J.Statham said:


> Lol warehouse staff are clueless. How do you not know this? Ive been told from friends of mine, much higher up the chain than "warehouse staff" that they literally dont know shit.


They get some info from dispatchers from what I've seen.


----------

